# Bloody / sore looking wings update



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

Hello. I noticed today that my budgie has two pretty nasty looking sores on both wings. She’s 13 / 14 weeks and is currently moulting. She’s unable to fly and some have suggested she may have FM. Is this quite common during moulting?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

No it is not common, I would have her seen by an avian vet to determine what is going on. I cannot tell from the pictures if the blood is coming from the flesh area or the feathers themselves. When feathers are new and growing in they have a blood supply and if the feather breaks you will see blood. If it is coming from the fleshy skin area, she may have been picking at the area. Information on Blood Feathers


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you taken your budgie (name) to the Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan?
What was determined during the visit?*


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Have you taken your budgie (name) to the Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment plan?
> What was determined during the visit?*


We are taking her next week. Her sores seem to be getting better but I think there is something wrong none the less


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please update us on this thread after her appointment.

Good luck.*


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please update us on this thread after her appointment.
> 
> Good luck.*


I managed to have a better look at her wings. A lot worse that I thought.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am not sure if I am seeing it correctly but in one of the pictures it looks like there may be a broken feather, if it was a blood feather the blood may be from that, please keep us posted and if you see any active bleeding you must stop it immediately.


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

Took Yumi to vets today. They said they are certain she doesn’t have FM. They think she has plucked the feathers due to boredom and it has been irritating her, which has made it worse. They gave her antibiotics and treatment for possible parasites that may have got into wound


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Does she have toys to keep her busy, you might want to try getting some things she can shred, my birds love tearing up these bird kabobs if you can get them where you are, I get the original size https://birdkabob.com/ in the US you can get them at some large chain pet stores and on Amazon.


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

Yes, she has shredding toys but doesn’t seem interested in them 😆 no idea why.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How much time are you spending with her each day?

Feather Picking/Plucking/Chewing/Over-Preening


Perhaps you can consider working with her doing clicker training to help alleviate her boredom.

Positive Reinforcement in Training.*
*Basics of Clicker Training*


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

We are spending quite a lot of time with her during the day. When we can, we bring her out of the cage and she Will sit with / on us when we are working, for example. She was doing well with the training but then one day her attitude totally changed. She started biting, stopped stepping up for treats etc. no idea why


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She may have been molting or going into breeding condition at that time. How old is she now?*


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

She’ll be around 15 weeks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She entered her adolescent stage.
*
*Why is my young bird suddenly aggressive?*


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

So I posted a thread a few weeks back that showed pics of my budgies wings in a pretty bad state. Since then, I’ve taken her to the vet, who i was told specialises in birds …. I’m not convinced. Though no tests were done, they ruled out FM and said she has most likely been pulling out feathers / biting herself due to boredom and suggested I get her a friend which I’ve been looking into. They gave me antibiotics, which I’ve been giving her successfully every day, as prescribed. She hates it of course, especially the holding part, but needs to be done. This has also allowed me to have a closer look at her wings and I feel they are getting worse. They aren’t bleeding but they have been and look incredibly sore for her. I was thinking last night that if these are blood feathers that haven’t come out properly when she’s been moulting, hence the lack of growth in her flight feathers. Any thoughts? In the processes of finding a reliable avian vet and will book another appointment. Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That still looks nasty, she she picking at it at all? There seems to be a lump where the feathers emerge is that the case?
A lump could indicate a cyst, a tumor or just an area of infection, maybe in the feather follicles. There is a topical ointment called SSD (silver sulfadiazine cream) that may help, ask the vet about using it on the area. This link may help you locate another avian vet https://theparrotsocietyuk.org/site/files/resources/avian-vets-2.pdf Please keep us posted on her condition.


----------

